
1.6k-Year-Old Goblet Shows Romans Were Nanotechnology Pioneers (2013) - bookofjoe
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/this-1600-year-old-goblet-shows-that-the-romans-were-nanotechnology-pioneers-787224/
======
bookofjoe
>Colorimetric Plasmon Resonance Imaging Using Nano Lycurgus Cup Arrays

[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/adom.2012000...](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/adom.201200040)

